# Confessional Thread!!!



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

If I only had the cash. It's not a good time. etc etc.

This thread is where you all come to confess: You wouldn't buy it even if you had the cash and/or it was a good time.

hwopv


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Stratocaster.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the epi my buddy is trying to sell. it has a gorgeous top, and when he had the burstbuckers in it i was pretty interested. he took them out, and lowered the price, but without the pups, it's just not what i want anymore.
after all, i already have a solid mahogany single cut with a gorgeous top, that i want to change the pups in. and this one has better hardware, and a few other niceties that the epi doesn't have.


****as an aside, it's a weird coincidence. in another thread here at GC, i recently mentioned another forum, and how it degraded into ugliness due to the philosophy of zero moderation. the coincidence part comes in when we get to this thread. 
they had a thread called "confessional" that anyone could post in as "the confessor" and say anything that was on their mind that they wanted to say anonomously. in one sense i could see how something like that could be a good thing. but my imagination was telling me that it would be a thousand posts anonomously calling this one or that one a butthole.
i don't think i ever read it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I meant it in good humour. I hope it isn't taken seriously.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wouldn't buy a hammer dulcimer or a Les Paul unless the resale possibilities were good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I wouldn't buy a ticket to a rap concert even if I could afford to wipe my a$$ with $100. bills.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I wouldn't walk across the street to see The Rolling stones (for free even) 

Fun thread idea.. Winter is getting to me.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Even though I gush over other peoples' Gibsons and Martins, I would never buy one - if you gave me one, I wouldn't own it for long.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't buy a ticket to a rap concert even if I could afford to wipe my a$$ with $100. bills.


Me neither. Wouldn't buy one for someone else either.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You couldn't pay me to go to a casino.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> You couldn't pay me to go to a casino.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Add that one to my list as well. I live about 2km from the Brantford Casion and have never been inside.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't buy a ticket to a rap concert even if I could afford to wipe my a$$ with $100. bills.


Yeah,...what Mike said...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Mooh. I'd never go to a casino. No interest or desire what-so-ever.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Stratocaster.


+1 Any strat!!!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't buy a ticket to a rap concert even if I could afford to wipe my a$$ with $100. bills.


++++++1!!!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Add that one to my list as well. I live about 2km from the Brantford Casion and have never been inside.


Im with both of you... no interest in gambling, and I dont like rap either 

As far as guitar stuff goes, there is a lot of gear I wouldnt buy no matter how much $$ I had. I like simple things, especially amps. The amps with a ton of knobs, options and so forth dont do anything for me at all. Guitars, well, I like traditional classic stuff so a lot of the "wilder" stuff doesnt interest me at all.

AJC


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I'd have to agree with Mooh. I'd never go to a casino. No interest or desire what-so-ever.


 We had a going-away luncheon for someone at work, and they requested the meal be at the restaurant above the Casino de Lac Leamy in Gatineau. As we left, I couldn't help but be struck by how much the aisles of people at their slot machines and video poker looked *exactly* like the row upon row of workers at their machines in the factory I worked in so long ago. Sad, really.

As for me, I'd happily decline any offer of a tropical or southern vacation, no matter how many expenses were paid. I can't take the sun, I can't eat the food, and I have too damn many projects at home I never have enough time to finish.


----------



## ILIKEDRUMZZZ (Jan 4, 2011)

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't buy a ticket to a rap concert even if I could afford to wipe my a$$ with $100. bills.


Really? Maybe you havent heard good rap.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

an SG or a flying V. 
I know they are epic guitars for some, but I just don't like the looks of them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Even if I had the tonne of $$$, I would not buy a vintage Gibson Les Paul Burst or Goldtop. But a refin or conversion? That is a different case. A 1955 Goldtop, refinished and converted to humbuckers with TOM bridge and stoptail in the 60s - that may well be worth looking into.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Trust me, going down that road with classic-rock guitar guys is an exercise in futility.
> 
> It's like trying to convince a Tea Party'er that not all Muslims are terrorists.


Actually not true, some of us classic rock guys like rap as well.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

But back to the topic - I wouldn't buy a Telecaster of any kind.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Well I meant it in good humour. I hope it isn't taken seriously.


Got it.



Milkman said:


> I wouldn't buy a ticket to a rap concert even if I could afford to wipe my a$$ with $100. bills.


Ditto, not my thing--if you like it--well that's your thing.



Mooh said:


> You couldn't pay me to go to a casino.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I have no desire for that either. If I was in Vegas I'd probably check out stuff away from the action, and the pawn shops.



NGroeneveld said:


> But back to the topic - I wouldn't buy a Telecaster of any kind.


Me either--I mean, I know people love them, and I've heard lots of great playing done on them, but they just aren't my thing.
I find them uncomfortable.

Same with BC Rich Mockingbirds.
I love the look, and the sound on the better ones, any way, but the top horn digs into my ribs--and so I wouldn't keep one for long if someone gave me one.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't buy a ticket to a rap concert even if I could afford to wipe my a$$ with $100. bills.



...so, you don't like rap. one might even say you hate rap. this is very, very significant.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

simescan said:


> Yeah,...what Mike said...


...rap is not for you, either. however, many people do enjoy it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

NGroeneveld said:


> Actually not true, some of us classic rock guys like rap as well.


...me, i can't get into to it. and not for lack of trying. but i have great respect for rap artists. there is a lot of skill, hard work and dedication involved. as an artist and musician, you have to respect that.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

1. muscle car
2. mexican vacation
3. tickets to ufc/boxing
4. casino
5. quilt-top guitar


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When I visit the hardwood place near us, I am regularly smitten by some of the quilted woods they have there. Quilted Makoré is particularly nice. More like gentle ocean waves or sand dunes than "quilting", really. A very nice variant on mahogany slab.
KJP Select Hardwoods - Exotics

Like some others here, I have never found anything particularly appealing about "pointy" guitars, like BC Rich, but also including Flying V, Explorer, Katana, Randy Rhoads, et al. I once tried one of those USA Map guitars at the Gibson factory in Kalamazoo, and baby you could end your bloodlines on Florida or the Texas coast.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nascar...not my thing. Like rap, I don't care it others like it, it's not for me.

Thankfully, what I do like, and would confess to, is a much longer list than what I don't like. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...so, you don't like rap. one might even say you hate rap. this is very, very significant.


I suppose. 

Significant, yes. Very, very significant?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Casino... it's hard enough for the barkers to squeak a quarter out of me for crown and anchor at the local fair.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...me, i can't get into to it. and not for lack of trying. but i have great respect for rap artists. there is a lot of skill, hard work and dedication involved. as an artist and musician, you have to respect that.


Respecting something doesnt mean you still cannot hate it. I hate rap - I will absolutely not listen to it, it annoys the heck out of me. It may take the artist a lot of hard work, dedication and skill but I can still dislike the crap out of it 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Umm is there a difference between rap and hip hop?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I suppose.
> 
> Significant, yes. Very, very significant?


i dont know, maybe you need THREE "very's"... lol


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> When I visit the hardwood place near us, I am regularly smitten by some of the quilted woods they have there. Quilted Makoré is particularly nice. More like gentle ocean waves or sand dunes than "quilting", really. A very nice variant on mahogany slab.
> KJP Select Hardwoods - Exotics
> 
> Like some others here, I have never found anything particularly appealing about "pointy" guitars, like BC Rich, but also including Flying V, Explorer, Katana, Randy Rhoads, et al. I once tried one of those USA Map guitars at the Gibson factory in Kalamazoo, and baby you could end your bloodlines on Florida or the Texas coast.


Me being a custom furniture maker, I absolutely LOOSE IT (in a good way) when I see a gorgeous piece of figured wood. I have always had a love for quilted, curly or wood cut from the crotch of a tree - or just something different than the normal flat or quarter sawn. I can see how some guys dislike highly figured woods, everyone is different. But I love the stuff. But, I dislike the rotten/spalted look on a guitar. That doesnt do a thing for me.

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> But, I dislike the rotten/spalted look on a guitar. That doesnt do a thing for me.
> 
> AJC


Ha.. I put together a spalted Tele for a guy a couple of years ago.. it seems to go around and around.. it's been on Kijiji for a long time ..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Me being a custom furniture maker, I absolutely LOOSE IT (in a good way) when I see a gorgeous piece of figured wood. I have always had a love for quilted, curly or wood cut from the crotch of a tree - or just something different than the normal flat or quarter sawn. I can see how some guys dislike highly figured woods, everyone is different. But I love the stuff. But, I dislike the rotten/spalted look on a guitar. That doesnt do a thing for me.
> 
> AJC


 Well, I think you'll agree that there is spalting and there is spalting. When I look at the spalted planks at KJP, 85% of them turn me off right away, but now and then you see something that has a pleasing character something like swirl painting. Of course, the problem is that you can rarely be guaranteed that the spalting you like extends along enough of the plank to make up a whole guitar. I think many players wouldn't mind a guitar with a spalted top if it looked like the burl on a nice pipe or a "strong" birds eye; you'll just never be able to find it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Relic'd guitars - they just seem so phoney and pretentious. I want something to come by it's scars honestly.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ILIKEDRUMZZZ said:


> Really? Maybe you havent heard good rap.


On that we definitely agree


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I wouldn't piss my money away on a new vehicle, even if I won the lottery. A waste of money and resources IMO (YMMV). Now a beach home in Belize is another thing entirely!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> i dont know, maybe you need THREE "very's"... lol


I guess I'm just a bit obtuse. I'm not sure what the significance of me disliking rap might be. I also dislike broccolli, booze, most modern country music, racism and heartburn (not necessarily in that order of importance).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I wouldn't buy an Ipad or a "smart" phone. Or a 3d, hi-def t.v. with a blur-ray player to go with it. Or a new house. There's a lot of things I wouldn't buy.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Relic'd guitars - they just seem so phoney and pretentious. I want something to come by it's scars honestly.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I guess I'm just a bit obtuse. I'm not sure what the significance of me disliking rap might be. I also dislike broccolli, booze, most modern country music, racism and heartburn (not necessarily in that order of importance).


...i don't like rap, either. but i get a sense that you dismiss rap as not being a vaild form of artistic expression. i'm probably wrong about that, so no worries.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...and, while i think of it, an ipad or ipad II.



david henman said:


> 1. muscle car
> 2. mexican vacation
> 3. tickets to ufc/boxing
> 4. casino
> 5. quilt-top guitar


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I always said that. Never wanted one. Figured I'd never use it. Then I got one as a gift. Now, I consider it indispensible. I'm reading way more than I ever did before because, among other things, the iPad is the worlds largest bookstore. I do most of my forum browsing on it. E-mail, obviously. I use it for directions (google maps and built-in gps). Web browsing anytime anywhere (especially handy when out shopping). I use it way more than my desktop. It's brilliant.



...no doubt it has its place. i don't know where i would find the time to use one. but i look around me and see so many people, especially women, struggling with their ipad addictions. a bit scary, actually.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ... but i look around me and see so many people, especially women, struggling with their ipad addictions. a bit scary, actually.


In what way? I have one and have not struggled one bit with it. It's a great little tool. I have to admit I would likely not have bought one either but got it as a gift and love it!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> In what way? I have one and have not struggled one bit with it. It's a great little tool. I have to admit I would likely not have bought one either but got it as a gift and love it!


...i rarely go out to restaurants, movies, the theatre etc, but when i do, i am astounded by the number of people who appear to have no life other than their ipad.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i'm pretty sure that i did not infer that EVERYONE becomes addicted.
> 
> i rarely go out to restaurants, movies, the theatre etc, but when i do, i am astounded by the number of people who appear to have no life other than their ipad.


iPhone or any smart phone for that matter? Nobody hauls an iPad out for dinner and especially to a theatre, unless there's some business to be performed.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

lol - i'm not sure i get the point of this one, but you couldn't pay me enough to get a set of gold teeth. just feels like i would drool all over myself. And i already feel and look out of place enough at my place of employment.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i should also have added cosmetic surgery. even that ugly mole on my nose. especially that ugly mole on my nose. hey, the mole the merrier!

please forgive me....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i don't like rap, either. but i get a sense that you dismiss rap as not being a vaild form of artistic expression. i'm probably wrong about that, so no worries.


It's certainly not up to me to say that rap isn't valid.

I can only say that I don't find it musical or entertaining.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It's certainly not up to me to say that rap isn't valid.
> I can only say that I don't find it musical or entertaining.



...ya, to each his own. us old white guys are probably not the ideal demographic or target market, i'm thinking.

for me it's like listening to asian or indian music. i respect that it is music to their ears, but its grates on mine. but it is their music, and i respect that fact. same for rap and hiphop.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...ya, to each his own. us old white guys are probably not the ideal demographic or target market, i'm thinking.
> 
> for me it's like listening to asian or indian music. i respect that it is music to their ears, but its grates on mine. but it is their music, and i respect that fact. same for rap and hiphop.



maybe a little off topic, but i have always wondered, when i see young people listening to that music. what it is that attracts them to it instead of what is on the radio here. some of those kids are clearly canadian born when you hear them speak. for young folks, musical tastes can sometimes be subject to peer pressure


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm a huge MMA fan but would never buy tickets to an event. Would much rather watch it on PPV.
I'm would never buy anything just for status (i can't believe people actually buy $10,000+ watches and $200,000+ cars


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

david henman said:


> 1. muscle car
> 2. mexican vacation
> 3. tickets to ufc/boxing
> 4. casino
> 5. quilt-top guitar


Agree with most of your list, but muscle cars are cool 

Here's mine getting a breath of fresh air during the winter storage period


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats pretty!

For me its
Meat of any kind, can't stand it although it does smell good on the BBQ
New rap, 80's old school is great!!
Strats and Tele's, had many and they never last.
Negative people, grrrr


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Paul Reid Smith. Their necks are too thin.


----------

